# completely freaking out



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a call from my trainer. Rumor is dead lame. She called horses in for dinner, and Rumor wouldnt come in. She was limping badly on her hind leg. She was stalled for 2 hours while eating, then couldnt put any weight on it afterwards. 3 legged horse.

Im terribly upset and freaking out.

On my way there now. Vets meeting me. Holiday weekend...AND a Sunday. Why oh why oh why me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Hope she turns out ok and nothing too serious.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Crossing my fingers that it's just a simple abcess in it's most ouchie phase and nothing worse!!

:hug:


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope everything is ok. 
Mine like to screwup at inconvenient times too.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

hope its something that is an easy fix. sending positive vibes...keep us posted!


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

oh good luck, hoping for the best!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Blood? Swelling? Heat? Pulse? Did the trainer mention any of these when she called you?

Did she do anything for her for the 2 hours she was eating? Cold hose her? Or just let her sit around?

Glad the vet is going to check her out. Keep us updated.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Hope all will be okay. Interested in what you find. Goodluck with her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sending prayers your way, hoping the lack of updates means you're out soaking a simple abscess.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the good thoughts. Made it to the barn in one piece to find my mare walking around with only a slight limp. *Big sign of relief*

Its definitely her hock. Its swollen and hot to touch. But shes walking on it. Shes putting pressure on it when kicking at flies. Shes up my butt though following me around. Shes isolated in a dry lot. Still eating and drinking but its extremely fond of being alone. Hence why shes all over me. Her eyes are clean, temp is normal, pulse and respiration are good.

I brought her out for some cold hosing. She seemed to enjoy that. Had her tied up to a stall while i was checking her over afterwards. Noticed she started getting stiff while tied and standing on concrete so now we are back in the turnout and waiting on the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooops didnt see your post. At least she is walking on it, hopefully she will be all healed up quickly!


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

My horse kicked through a fence a little while back and hurt herself. Since she stood around all day and didn't want to use it she was dead lame, totally stiff and wouldn't put any weight on it at all by the time I got to the barn. I freaked out, there wasn't much too wrong with it though, so BO said to just try walking her out. After a couple minutes of making her use it she loosened up and was only slightly off on it of a couple days.

In other words it's not always as bad as it looks. I hope it's something simple like just stiffnesss or something. Good luck


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My guess would be a kick by another horse in just the right place to irritate the hock and make it swell up. Hoping she feels better soon!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My trainer said the grey mare that shes friends with has a bump on her pastern that wasnt there. So maybe they got pushed around and injured. Caught in the round bale holder or heavens knows what. After all, they are horses...And horses are accident prone.

Rumor was given 2 grams bute last night, and another gram this morning. Which is probably why shes walking on it so well compared to yesterday. She is restless, but i think thats due to flies more then anything.

More then likely im going to take her home to recover. She still has 10 days, but i planned on sending her for another month of training in March. So she'll just get a month and 10 days when March rolls around.

Im just hoping she ends up being okay. I didnt just spend $2000 for her and $515 in training for her to end up lame and unuseable. *sigh*

Im hoping she just fell and twisted it or sprained it. Vet shouldnt be much longer...I hope.

Equiniphile, i was thinking a nicely placed kick too. But, there is no missing hair or scrapes to say thats what happened. No blood, just swelling and heat. Its possible though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Geez I hope she's ok! Sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

May have been her kicking out and getting it hung up in something (fencer, feeder, etc). That seems to be the most common reason I've seen, especially if there are no wounds you can find. Any scrapes or hair loss further down the leg?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope she's OK.

Is it common practice where you are to turn horses in training out with others? I always give then their own turnout.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you ever seen a bowed tendon before? Hoping thats not the case but it could be a possibility. Hoping the vet can tell you exactly what it is.

They can bow tendons in exercise or while running in the pasture.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hoping everything turns out ok. Horses swell so easily on their legs it may be a minor injury that heals quickly...its the eternal optimism in me. hope the vet has good news!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good news, my bill was under $300. LoL. And Rumor is okay for the most part.

I had my vet do xrays...there are no indications of anything being broken or out of place. There is just swelling and heat.

Vet thinks she may have been kicked. I guess there is a major blood vessel that runs right there and it almost appears to be a hematoma on the xrays. But dont know for sure. There are no indications of pain as vet palpated leg. Its obviously sore though.

Rumor nipped me. She got slapped. Just because shes in pain is no excuse to make a chew toy out of me. She calmed down after my hand connected with her muzzle and then she was sedated.

Vet recommended 1 month of rest in a smalled turnout. So im bringing her home tomorrow to recoup. 1 gram bute morning and night, cold hosing and applying a liniment to her.

I dont think i could have had a better outcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natisha, yes its common for horses to be turned out together. Theres a mare lot, gelding lot and "training" lot. My mare was in the mare lot due to the training lot being more dominant and my mare being very low in pecking orders.

Has anyone iced a hock before? If so howd you wrap it for the ice to stay put? Good idea or bad idea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Has anyone iced a hock before? If so howd you wrap it for the ice to stay put? Good idea or bad idea?


I haven't done it, but what if you figure-8 wrapped an ice pack on her hock using vetwrap? With the "points" of the "8" above and below the hock joint?


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, figure 8 it. Here's how I wrapped my pet bull. lol He stands better than our horses, and he was untied. Not my best wrapping job, but what do you expect when wrapping a bull. 



















Here's a guide on bandaging:

http://www.wilhorse.com/indexbandageinstruction.html


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats one big a$$ pet bull. LoL. Thanks for the picture. I figure ill wrap her leg and ice it for a half hour twice a day. Cold hose and rub liniment on her. Ill take stock in vet wrap for the next week or so. LoL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

He is HILARIOUS! lol I just had to see what I could do for that capped hock. Got it down a little with hosing and poultice, but it doesn't bother him.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thats one big a$$ pet bull. LoL. Thanks for the picture. I figure ill wrap her leg and ice it for a half hour twice a day. Cold hose and rub liniment on her. Ill take stock in vet wrap for the next week or so. LoL.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds good. If you can manage 15-20 mins. per hosing, I bet you'll see her bounce back fast. A frozen peas are a good ice pack since they "give" and aren't rigid.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

6W.. Wow.. neat looking bull what breed ? does he pass the gentle trait ? that would be good. 
Cal Porte. hope her hock heals. I have seen neoprene hock wraps online but they would be more for a support , did she pop spavins ? Be careful when you wrap using liniments,you can make it swell more . If I use a linimint I dont wrap unless of course the Vet said to . Good luck


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you. He's an out-cross bred bull we raised. He goes back to Mexican fighting bull. His sire was raised by Harry Vold. He does not pass on the gentle trait. lol He only got gentle with me after he got a really bad cut on his foot. It was life threatening. We had him at the vet in Elgin TX for several weeks. When he got home. and was confined to a stall, it wasn't 2 weeks before I was sitting on him. LOL He used to watch me imprint a foal I had up at the time with my mare. He would stand there and look so gentle, so I started rubbing on him. He's rotten! Permanent fixture here. One of our best sires.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are ice boots, nice tall ones for just this type of injury. Warp a bag of frozen peas or corn and just keep refrigerating them to get them cold again.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Poor bull, so worried about you sitting on him, he almost fell asleep......HHAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*A turn for the worse...*

I had to be to work at 4am this morning. My mom had to be to work at 6am, so she got up at 4 and went out to bute Rumor and rub liniment on her leg. I got a call from her at 5am at work saying she is very swollen, very hot and was holding it up to her belly. Not even placing it on the ground. So my mom gave 2 grams bute this morning instead of the 1.

I told her, I knew it was bad. She said "No Chelsea, this is way worse. I'm calling the vet to get her out again today. This can't wait. " So all day long I was freaking out and stressed. My mom called back later to tell me vet would be out at 330ish to look her over.

I was able to get out of work early at 3 to make it home. I walked out to the pasture I had Rumor in. And my jaw hit the ground. I burst into tears are started freaking out. Rumor couldn't even move. Not at all! She was swarmed by flies and I didn't know what to do. I called my mom freaking out and said this was worse then anything I had expected. She told me to call the vet and see where she was.

I called by vet and said that it was horribly swollen. She said she was on her way.

Rumor was about 50 feet from my hose. So I coaxed and coaxed and coaxed her closer and closer to the hose. My 3 legged horse hobbling along. She barely touches the toe to the ground and quickly transfers her other hoof into place or hops and doesn't place the bad leg down at all. Poor poor baby. Finally we got to the hose and I started hosing her leg down. While she searched for grass or munched on hay. After 20 minutes I coaxed her closer and closer to the barn.

After 30 minutes, We finally made it 100 yards to the barn. I tied her to our recently built leanto posts and went to grab her some hay and water and lots of flyspray.

She stood well until my vet arrived. My vet was shocked to see how much her leg blimped out overnight. It's 4 times the size it was. She went from a decent limp to completely 3 legged lame overnight.

I feel absolutely horrible.

My vet believes that Rumor may have some sort of infection/abscess going on. She tried to draw samples from the hock area to figure out what type of bacteria is growing in there. 3 needles were placed and all she got was blood. No puss, no other fluid, just dark red blood. She said that is an indication of trauma. So we are back to her being kicking...or something...But we are at 4 days, why is this much swelling showing up NOW?

Rumor's temperature was 101.9, so it was a little on the high side. So we are treating for an infection as well. She was given doses of sedation and pain meds before drawing specimens. And then the vet put a catheter in her neck and we dosed her to Gentamicin. I don't recall what size bag it was, but it was over 500ml. I had to run to TSC to get Penicillin because she was out. I also needed bedding for Rumor's stall, so I went and got some.

She is on 30mL Gentamicin once daily, and 30mL Penicillin two times daily and 1 gram bute 2 times daily. Keep other back leg wrapped and place a hot towel around the injured leg incase it is abscessed, to draw out the infection.

I feel so so so bad for my girl. It's heartbreaking to watch her suffer and not be able to do a darn thing. This is the first time I've sat down since 230am and it's going on 10pm here. I'm exhausted and stressed. Tired, but wired at the same time.

I wasn't going to keep Rumor in a stall because I didn't know how she'd react, and I thought that her being stuck in one spot would stiffen her up. I guess it really didn't matter because she can't move either way. So I thickly bedded her stall. She actually laid down and closed her eyes relaxing. It made me feel better to see that.

She is still pooping, peeing, drinking, eating (very good appetite) Her eyes are clear and alert. But she's in pain and stressed. And she is losing weight daily.

Vet said if she does not get better, she is going to refer us to another vet in our area, or Michigan State University...Which will cost thousands. I don't have $5000 to spend on her, and if I can't make her comfortable...Well...I don't even want to say it...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Praying for you.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Hugs. Thinking good thoughts for both of you.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mores pictures of my sweet girl...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Praying for her to heal quickly. I'm sorry you're having to go through this!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

So sorry Chelsea, poor Miss Rumor  

Has the vet meantioned this at all???

http://www.equinechronicle.com/current-articles/cellulitis-and-lymphangitis-in-horses.html


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh no!!

You and Rumor are in my thoughts and prayers. Poor dear!

Cellulitis was my wonderment as well, New_Image...
CLa, there was another member on here, MI_Eventer, who's horse got cellulitis a few years ago. She chronicled her guy's diagnosis+recovery verrrry thoroughly, from what I remember. It might be worth searching for... 
On the maybe plus side, if it is cellulitis, MIE's guy was back to eventing in about 6 months with no lasting effect and he was about 21 when it happened.


:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Poor Rumor(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry :-( This seems so terrible. I hope she recovers and the treatment will work soon. We all have our expiration date though, so please don't feel too terrible if you don't have the thousands of dollars it might take. None of us do.

Absolutely nothing showed up on the x-rays? Thats very strange to have all that swelling and not have any bone or tendon damage. Thats a lot of swelling though. Hoping she turns around in the next couple days.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow.
I know you had X-rays done but were the splint bones X-rayed? I've seen swelling & pain like that from a fractured splint bone.

I hope things get better quickly, for both of you.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh sweetie...I'm sooo TERRIBLY SORRY YOU BOTH ARE GOING THROUGH THIS...My heart is literally HURTING PHYSICALLY for you.

I will pray, right now, VERY HARD, that this turns out to be a cellulitis or something even less severe that will respond in a day or two to the antibiotics...Gentamycin is a very TOUGH antibiotic, and IF IT IS BACTERIAL, (and hoping the RIGHT BACTERIA to be sensitive to Gent.), you WILL SEE A DRASTIC turn-around in a few days time!

You may or may not know this, but since cellulitis is an infection of the actual TISSUE, and different (though can often co-occur) than an abscess, there often will be no pus on needle aspiration...this is what I'm holding out hope for. Did the vet draw labs? I'd like to know what her white count is...is it infection vs injury could be answered with a few labs I believe, (@ least works as such with humans!)... 

Am off to pray for you both. Please keep us updated and DO TRY VERY HARD to rest some...you'll need your rest to make good decisions re: care of your hurting baby, OK?

Huge cyber hugs to you both...Tammy


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Vet did not mention celluitis. Im off to research it. We did not draw labs either. I wish i would have considered that but my head was not quite there. Im glad my mom showed up rather quickly to listen to the vet cause all i could do was hold my girls head.

Gent was one of the antibiotics we picked specifically for its knockout power. Although when given in large amounts for longer periods of time, it can cause kidney failure. So her drinking plenty of water is crucial. Im a tech and my mom is a nurse is a kidney dialysis unit so i see kidney failure everyday and there is no cure for horses with it. My vet gave the first dose IV because it was the fastest way to get it in her.

Regarding her xrays, absolutely nothing, nothing, nothing showed up on them. My vet pulled them up again last night to go over them just incase she missed something. Splint bones were clean. We took shots from 4 angles. The joint looked good she said. The only thing that showed up was swelling (which wasnt even that bad back then) 

Its the medial/lateral(?) Side, supposedly right where the major blood vessel in a horses leg runs. Essentially its going diagially from the top back of the hock, to the lower front of the hock along the inside of her leg. This is where all the swelling originally started.

What gives me hope is the slight fever indicating infection. And we just treated for it as opposed to seeing what her WBC count was. Putting the cart before the horse essentially but in a time like this, thats what needs to be done.

Next diagnosis? Elephantitis? (Joking...;-))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Absolutely agreed re: tx for infection at this point was faster than waiting on labs and certainly is worthwhile, as hopefully, that's what you're dealing with!!

IF IT ISN'T sensitive to the gent then tissue culture can still be done to see WHAT DOES grow out! Smart to use such a wide spectrum abx as you are exactly right...will kill just about everything likely to effect a horse! I think at this point labs could be useful if looking for something specific (do you have snake/scorpion/other leg-level biting or stinging critter issues in your area?)

...a wbc at this time no longer seems immediately needed (since already on abx), but a CBC or something more specific, as already said, just to check for toxins/byproducts of such COULD be worthwhile...

sorry...just wracking my own work-tired brain (just took a quick time out from admitting clients to check in on any status updates!) ;0)

Still praying hard!! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im in Michigan, so im pretty free of the snakes/spiders/scorpions. 

If this doesnt work, ill be transferred to another vet to see if we can wrack his brain at all.

Im still praying too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Quick update from this morning. She was lying down when i got out there. She seems to like that, its good for her, but im worried about her getting up...or spending too much time down. But she seems to get up without much difficulty.

I buted her, gave her the am penicillin shots. Put a hot towel around her hock and let it set.

I checked her leg as she was down. It has stopped swelling more...and maybe...just maybe...swelling has gone down a fraction. I honestly cant be sure. But, it was only warm this morning...not HOT like it has been. She is contect to stay in the stall. She ate all her grain, a haybag full of hay and drank water.

She seemed perky, and content, eager to eat. But is still not placing weight on that leg. I rewrapped her other back leg. I may rub some liniment on it. Id hate to see that leg compromised due to her leaning on it so much.

Ill update again tonight after i do evening shots.

NewImage gave me a great idea to use epsom salt. So hot towel espom salt wrap is in order.

Everyone at work is pulling for her to recover. My mom and i work for the same company at different locations and everyone is being super great and sympathetic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that things have at least leveled out. I bet you'll see some progress in the right direction soon. Unless the vet really advised against it you should consider turning her out so that she can hobble around some of the swelling out of her leg should she feel inclined to do so. Keeping you and Rumor in our prayers!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Crap... I'm just speechless. Hang in there girl!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Keeping y'all in my prayers....


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Vet did not mention celluitis. Im off to research it. We did not draw labs either. I wish i would have considered that but my head was not quite there. Im glad my mom showed up rather quickly to listen to the vet cause all i could do was hold my girls head.
> 
> ...


Name-change-itis! Change it back to Bitty and I bet she'll be jumping Grand Prix heights by tomorrow!

Just joking...I don't think changing the name is bad luck. Its just kind of funny in a coincidental way that we had a thread about it recently.

I'm really, really hoping that the swelling goes down some more. What you're seeing is probably true, she may be responding well to the medicine and the swelling could be going down. It might not just be wishful thinking :wink:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! How scary!
I am pulling for you guys and hoping for the best!
Coming from a girl who has the best horse I have ever owned, but extremely accindent prone. You know they are going to be good one if they run up vet bills


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

PM Update:

A little over 24 hours of antibiotics has been running in her system now. She had IV Gentamicin and Penicillin last night. Penicillin this morning, and now Gentamicin and Penicillin tonight again. For how big a horse is, I'm quickly running out of spots to poke her.

She is less perky tonight. Very quiet and off-standish. I thought we were doing so good this morning. *sigh*

Leg doesn't look any different, she is not putting weight on it still and I think it's starting to put a toll on her other legs. I rubbed them all down with the liniment the vet gave me and massaged them tonight. Her front legs look and feel good. Nice and tight, no swelling. The back leg. I'm not 100% sure, but it may have some slight swelling in the pastern. I don't know if that's normal of not for her. And I can't compare it to the other one that's the size of a blimp right now.

Leg is not hot. Barely, barely warm. It seems more tender tonight too. If I messed around with it too much, she'd lift it up more until I stopped. She's grumpy tonight as well, not that I blame her. Towards the end of me poking and prodding her, she started turning her butt to me. So I stopped, cleaned up and am now typing this.

The right front leg, just behind the point of the elbow, there is swelling there now too. It's a little warm, and seems to be tender to touch. She flinches and moves away. *sign* There is also a smaller lump inbetween the front legs, more on the left side. Pictures are attached.

She also has been holding her tail to the right side. To help balance maybe? She's not quite as steady as we was yesterday.

I'll be on the phone with my vet bright and early tomorrow morning and see what she has to say. I have a feeling we are going to be referred to another local vet that has more equipment to work on her. I hate seeing her like this and am tempted to haul her there anyways so I don't have to see her suffer like this every day.

Please give me honest feedback if you see any differences in her leg, good or bad. I'm staring and staring at them and am not seeing very much.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Less swelling or am I seeing things?

Pictures on the left 9/6/12.
Pictures on the right 9/5/12.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow.. I think the leg looks better.. as in not-as-swollen. The elbow and chest thing has me scratching my head .... 

Hang in there! Thanks for updating ...


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Definitely think there is less swelling today.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If she's been laying down a lot could the elbow swelling be from her own front foot? Can't think of what that's called? Shoe boil maybe?
Swelling in that area (elbow) will gravitate to between the front legs.


















This is the kind of boot to prevent it if that's what it is. Yes, it's called a shoe boil.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

natisha said:


> If she's been laying down a lot could the elbow swelling be from her own front foot? Can't think of what that's called? Shoe boil maybe?
> Swelling in that area (elbow) will gravitate to between the front legs.


It is somewhat indented. (You can see the indent in the picture) I was thinking maybe she strained it getting up and down. Or from leaning to her right for so many hours a day?

Here is a case study. The entire story mimicks Rumor's story. To a Tee.
http://www.ssequineclinic.com/pages/cases_danny_case3.html


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> It is somewhat indented. (You can see the indent in the picture) I was thinking maybe she strained it getting up and down. Or from leaning to her right for so many hours a day?
> 
> Here is a case study. The entire story mimicks Rumor's story. To a Tee.
> Equine Swollen leg


It sure does. It seems they never knew what caused it either.
I hope your horse turns out Ok too. I know what you're going through,one of mine is scheduled tomorrow for possible surgery. I'm a confident wreck.:?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm reading a lot about making a pressure bandage hot poultice and "sweating" out fluid with cellulitis. I'm considering trying this tomorrow. Does anyone have tips? recommendations on what to use as ingredients?

Tonight when I wrapped it with my epsom salt hot towel. When I got the towel inside, I noticed lots of red stuff on it. Vet squirted a BUNCH of iodine on her leg last night, and when I did my wrap the first time, I cleaned and wiped her leg really good. This morning when I did it, I didn't notice all that color on the towels. But tonight, there was a bunch of it. Red. Not orange like iodine, but red, like blood. Maybe it is finally seeping out a little?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I could tell you how to make a sweat but I wouldn't try it without your vets direction. If the swelling continued despite the wrap you could really compromise the circulation & if the swelling drastically went down so would your wrap, causing more potential problems.

Not sure about the red. There shouldn't be blood seeping out from cellulitis unless there was a wound. It was probably the iodine.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

ask your Vet first.. Nitrofurozin slathered from hoof to above the swelling.
get a full sleeved exam glove, cut off the fingers, slita open one side, wrap the leg. the use cotton, wrap the leg, then the Vet wrap. 
the swelling looks reduced. the front leg looks like a shoe boil. Maybe make her a mash to eat. Maybe your Vet could email photos and cal lthe other vet for any ideals. Good luck.. Years ago I had a mare swell up I wrapped and hosed and it took about a month for any real progress, so hang in there. Hope she improves quick.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

stevenson said:


> ask your Vet first.. Nitrofurozin slathered from hoof to above the swelling.
> get a full sleeved exam glove, cut off the fingers, slita open one side, wrap the leg. the use cotton, wrap the leg, then the Vet wrap.
> the swelling looks reduced. the front leg looks like a shoe boil. Maybe make her a mash to eat. Maybe your Vet could email photos and cal lthe other vet for any ideals. Good luck.. Years ago I had a mare swell up I wrapped and hosed and it took about a month for any real progress, so hang in there. Hope she improves quick.


Saran wrap works too.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stevenson, did you mare use the leg? Rumor does not use this leg at all. She just holds it cocked up when she moves, then places it down when she is eating/resting. I cant let her continue to go on like this due to possibility of laminitis/founder. 

Patient, i am not. ;-)

I wont do anything to her until i ask my vet first. Ill be in contact with her first thing tomorrow so i can run my ideas by her. I called and left a message today with how Rumor was doing today and asked about steroids/anti-inflammatory meds for her.

Im going to make my mom give her shots tomorrow. That way she'll be mad at her and not me. ;-) (If horses could think like that) I do miss my girl nickering at me whenever she sees me though.

Hoping tomorrow is a better day for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she hobbled. not a lot of weight. it was hot, and swelled clear up into her teat.
Tomis ws swollen from her pastern to hip. I had to wrap form from her pastern to hock, then wrap the hock, then wrap up the leg . Took a ton of wrapping material. I left it on until it slipped down. Never found out why. I think she fell in a squirrel hole. Saran or plastic wrap will also work. As the swelling decreases the bandage slips, be sure to check it everyday., I have not seen one slip off the hoof. laminitis or founder would be in her hoof , never seen it swell into a Hock.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh heck, I misread that. I dont think she will founder or get laminitis from not using it. i would not use grain. Maybe a sr feed, I use LMF brand, it has joint supplements in it. My mare Tomis was 25 or 26 when she hurt her leg. She did drop some weight from the pain, but powder bute helped.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

The elbow sores look like sores from laying down, but I'm not a vet. I would cold hose them.

The leg looks a LOT better than it did before. Swelling has gone down a lot. They seemed to have some discharge from the amount of swelling this other horse had. Maybe since Rumor's swelling was so bad (seriously, I don't know how it could have swollen anymore without tearing skin!) and the swelling has gone down, she's leaking fluid out through her pores as well.

She does look a lot better though. You're doing a great job.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Best update so far!*

Rumor is still on stall rest. Calm and quiet. I think she rather enjoys being in there and feels safe. Was given morning shots. She is not liking us right now. Seems like everytime we go in there we are poking or prodding her.

I wrapped her leg in another hot towel. As I was leaving her stall. I thought I seen her put weight on it quickly to shift her other leg. So I stopped and waited, and watched. She did it! She's starting to use that leg! I literally started crying when I seen it for sure. It definitely hurts her, but the fact that she's starting to use it, feels like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders!

She did it a few more times before I came back up to the house. She doesn't always do it, but we are getting there.

I had a noon dentist appointment. When I got home, I went out there to put another hot towel on her. When I went out there to take it off, she was resting ON THE BAD LEG! Her good leg was cocked up and relaxed! I am just so incredibly happy right now. 

Swelling looks like it's continueing to decrease. But it's still there.

I called the vet. She is sure that it's is Cellulitis caused by a bacterial infection she picked up somewhere along the way. She does have an old scrape on that leg, right above the hock. That's the only thing we can think of. However she got it, I don't care, I'm just glad it appears we caught it in time and she is on the road to recovery.

Vet is not sure how long she'll need antibiotics. I'm concerned about her kidney health. Vet will be out on Monday to take blood samples and test her kidney function. We have been giving 30cc Gentamicin daily, which is a lot. The penicillin isn't really a big deal. She informed me she didn't want to put her on anti-inflammatories because they will suppress the immune system and she needs all the help she can get right now. She said not to put a pressure bandage on it because it'll hurt like hell. So just go along as I have been doing. I did get permission to put a poultice on her. But make sure I do the whole leg, not wrap tightly and not leave it on for extended periods of time.

If all goes well, I may be able to put her into a very small turnout Friday or Saturday. Vet wants me to wait until she's more stable on that leg and using it more. I'm perfectly happy with that.

I am absolutely estactic! And I'm very glad I have some place to share all this news with. So thank you HorseForum!



^^^ That's a video! Click it! 

Tonight, I opened her stall door, and she was able to limp/walk out! I let her graze while I cleaned her stall and put fresh bedding in there. But this is the best thing so far in her recovery! Still a ways to go, but I cry when I watch this video!

The swelling behind the elbow has receded and pretty much gone away. I'm guessing it was a shoe boil.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

:shock:

:happydance:

Yay! So happy for you and Rumor! The treatment is working!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's fantastic!!! I'm so happy for you two!! If only I could "like" is SO many more times than once!



CLaPorte432 said:


> She informed me she didn't want to put her on anti-inflammatories because they will suppress the immune system and she needs all the help she can get right now.


I don't know what kinds of anti-inflammatories you went over with the vet but MSM is a great anti-inflammatory that I don't believe lowers the immune system... I could be wrong of course on the immune system front, but I know that a 30,000mgs of MSM has an incredible effect lowering the swelling in Lacey's eyes. 
Anyway, it might be something to ask the vet about. 30,000mgs is a "double dose" but if it helps!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She is recovering quicker than I would if I got kicked in the leg by a horse! Keep up the diligent treatment.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

waresbear said:


> She is recovering quicker than I would if I got kicked in the leg by a horse! Keep up the diligent treatment.


We are figuring out that she did not get kicked. She contracted a bacterial infection that developed into cellulitis.

But I agree, she is recovering quicker then I had anticipated. It's been only 2 1/2 days worth of antibiotics.

On a side note: Rumor's half brother is on the racetrack down in Indiana. He is qualifying for some huge AQHA race later this year. He ran the fastest qualifying time in the race. :shock:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

thats great. Glad to know she is getting better !


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hurray for rumor! I've been stalking this thread and offering no information, just taking it all in

And good luck to Rumor's bro!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Need an update ..............................


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

TexasGal, i updated the best news yesterday on page 7. Has a video and everything!

I have no new news as of right now. Shes the same as she was yesterday. Placing weight on her bad leg still and recovering well. Eating well. Not drinking as much as id like to see. May add some loose salt to grain or electrolytes to water to encourage more water intake. Shes drinking between 10 and 15 gallons a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw that one ... I was wondering how she did last night and this morning ...

Inquiring minds! Wasn't pushing, just anxious ....

I'm so glad she's doing better.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I plan on putting her in a small turnout tomorrow morning. Tonight i wont get home until about 9 or 930, then spend 2 hours with her giving shots, wrapping her legs, rubbing liniment on her, poulticeing her other legs, and grooming her. Ill be too exhausted to let her out tonight.  Happy, but exhausted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I am OVER THE MOON thrilled for YOU and for HER regarding her SIGNIFICANT IMPROVEMENT...at this stage, I believe her changes are huge and positive!!

I am also thrilled that (being a nurse, I love tying everything up in a tidy little box!) this IS CELLULITIS--only because that means it has a NAME and a definable plan of care (the swelling)!

Finally...I know this sounds weird, but bare with me...I somehow FELT HOW DESPERATE you felt after that first post. I ALWAYS feel VERY empathetic and when I too have been through something, sympathetic...but this was a bit different for who knows what reason.

I asked the TWO MOST EFFECTIVE "pray-ers" I know to please pray for an ill horse belonging to a woman on the HF whom I knew of...all they wanted was her name. I said "Rumor" and they promised they would...one was my husband and he said he'd do it when I asked him as I literally RAN OUT the door to work that night...the other was a nurse at work who I adore...she's amazing and THE TRUEST Christian I've ever known...

They BOTH brought it up the NEXT DAY telling me they'd prayed and would keep on...for MY HUSBAND to remember AND BRING IT UP HIMSELF the next day with as scattered as he gets...I KNEW she was gonna improve and I believe she WILL GET WELL.

I just wanted you to hear that continued positive info from myself (& I'm POSITIVE other HF member's prayers, good vibes, and heartfelt thoughts ARE GETTING through to Rumor and you)!!

It sounds like with your awesome mom AND CO-WORKERS you've got TONS of support! Hang in there, keep taking care of yourself as well as your baby! It's GOING to get better...believe NOTHING else! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

B2HB, thanks so much! I prayed every night too. I sat in her stall praying, and talking to her. She is such a sweetie.

Whenever i go out to the barn, she whickers at me. Whenever my mom goes out to the barn, she just stares at her. LoL. This girl is truly meant for me, and only me. This is my heart horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*TexasGal, here's your update!*

She is beginning to be a BRAT! :shock: She is now restless in the stall. Pawing and nudging the door. And...She does NOT like her shots. She starts to lift her leg like she's going to kick if you give it to her in the butt muscle. She'll start shaking her head if you try the neck. We have been going in the chest because it's easiest to control her head, but with 5 shots a day, you really do run out of room quickly. It's beginning to be unsafe giving them by yourself. Going to talk to my vet about switching to oral penicillin to reduce the number of needle pokes per day. I really hope we can accomplish that. She's becoming evil!!!

Besides, she's starting to avoid you, turn her butt to you and give you the evil eye. :twisted:

Onto the GOOD stuff! She's using the leg. Still not completely stable on it, but is applying weight to it. (I have pictures to prove it! :lol The swelling has REALLY decreased. She is seeping serum, gross but I'm happy to see it!

Tomorrow I get to start applying poultice's to her bad leg. Not pressure wrapped, but it should help nonetheless!

And tomorrow is the big day! She is getting out of that stall! I'll take lots of pictures once I get her out and about.

Here are updated pictures...See her using that leg! Ah-Ha, I didn't lie! ;-)


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Such a SWEET AND ADORABLE GIRL!! :0)

You KNOW when they start getting feisty (read: "bitchy"!! ha!) that they feel better; AND SHE LOOKS 100x's better!

You guys have been expemplery in terms of the proactive attitude you've taken towards her care and treatment--EXACTLY WHAT I FEEL is the rule W/O exception when it comes to animals and young (under verbal age) kids...It KILLS me when folks take the "watch and wait" attitude with vulnerable beings...with adult humans we KNOW when something is getting SERIOUS ...People tend to think it works the same way with vet/pediatric care....Sooo not the case!

Your girl is improving so fast BECAUSE OF YOU, YOUR MOM, YOUR VET, AND G-D! And that is a BEAUTIFUL THING!!! :0) 

Can't wait to hear of tomorrow's progress....btw, I fully agree (as long as your vet thinks so, obviously!) with the plan to switch to PO abx with whichever ones CAN BE administered PO, now that she's got a healthy blood abx level going...just maintain it, and decrease the added problems that COULD ENSUE from multiple IM sites... Y'all have great heads on your shoulders! Your girl is SO BLESSED to have family like you guys!

You're getting there! Keep up the GREAT WORK and the FAITH! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Rumor is free!*





Rumor is off stall rest now! I sectioned off a small area by the barn for her. Soft, level footing, easy to feed, easy to medicate and outside!

She's doing absolutely fantastic and I'm thrilled with her rapid progress. Makes me wonder if we are going to have a full recovery. :shock:


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like you're on the right track! Keep up the good work and faith 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Excellent news! 

Don't just _wonder_ if you'll have a full recovery, you will! Cellulitis in my experience has been more of a hassle than anything else. You've been on top of everything for her and its certainly paid off  I bet she is thrilled right now.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You're gonna have a full recovery. Still a possibility that it returns, but now you know what you're dealing with.
I had to, too, the frontleg. Horse was shivering from pain, a horse who was tough as nails and kept running on three legs if necessary. So it is very painful and far from being only a hassle if it's bad enough. But, its treatable. 
She's looking so much happier now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You have done a great job. I am so glad Rumor is better!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

WONDERFUL to see her putting weight completely on all four legs!!! Not to mention enjoying her hay more than just a little bit! Hehe...when the hay migrates into their bangs, you KNOW they're really "into" it!!
She will make a FULL RECOVERY! Amen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

If you need to keep her on antibiotics longer, get Uniprim. Its a powder, will use one or two scoops once a day.......... depending on her weight. I use a syringe and squirt it in her mouth.
After the trailer roll over, poor Willard was on antibiotics for over three weeks. Used the shots for the first five days, twice a day, then went to Uniprim for the next three weeks. Much easier.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, the oral antibiotics are much easier and they are usually enough once you get to this stage. There are other brands and some come in a paste like a wormer. Sulfamethoxazole/Trimethoprin. Good stuff.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was wondering if there is a paste to use. Much better then being poked.

Rumor was outside yesterday. All blocked off. Nutmeg, my moms gelding, slammed through the gate and the geldings kicked the sh*t out of my poor girl. She was out there for 5 hours, no problems, and the a$$hole had to go and do that. She is pretty beat up. Nut has a bad habit of banging on gates and barging them when he is hungry or wants to come in. I have tried hiding around the corner and when he does it, chase him with a whip, but he knows hes naughty and runs off before i can whop him a good one.

I am furious and embarassed that the 2 geldings would do that. My mom is ashamed of her horses. Luckily, Rumor hasnt suffered any ill effects about getting beat up. Its superficial, and looks nasty but shes okay.

This is the last thing she needed at this point in time. So im not going through that again. So Rumor will be turned out while the others are inside. And while Rumor is inside, the others will be out.

I feel so so so bad. Stupid geldings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that...poor girl, after all she went through.
If I had horses like that I'd have a couple of strands of electric wire up in frtimeof all gates in no time.....a couple of good jolts will cure that in no time


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Poor girl! I'd be frustrated too, but as you say she hasn't suffered any ill effects, thank goodness. I think it's an _excellent_ plan to turn her out while the others are inside. Don't beat yourself up over it, however - you're doing all you can for her full recovery, and with a new turn-out plan things will go smoother. Best of luck!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Absolutely. My mom nearly ran out and bought a round pen that night. I stopped her from the impulse buy since we have vet bills to worry about right now. She feels so horribly bad. I keep telling her "Only your horses would beat up and attack an innocent animal that cant defend herself!" And they tore Rumor brand new fly sheet. :evil: Poor poor thing.

When Chilly gets home from the trainer (she took Rumors 11 days left) those 2 can be together. They are BFF's so then Rumor wont have to be by herself. 

The girls will be together, and the naughty boys will be together. Fine by me. I dont know if ill ever let them out together. Rumor doesnt have a mean bone in her body and will not fight back. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope for the best! Don't worry. Sadly, I didn't have the best story. My horse got navicular. But I'm sure yours will be fine! Keep us updated!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Awww poor Rumor. That kind of sh*t always happens at the most un-opportune moments (not that there is ever a great time...) 

Making the gate hot is a great idea! 

Unless you'd prefer to see the geldings recieve a similar treatment, in which case I can ship Image down for a day. Poor little girl


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the accident with the geldings, but I'm glad everything is ok.

Do you have any updated pics on her leg? I'm curious and eager to see the progress she makes


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor Rumor! Mean boys are ALWAYS causing problems, aren't they?

I, too would love to see some new pics of her leg! How is her emotional state right now?

I'm guessing she's doing well emotionally, nutritionally and hydration-wise, otherwise you would have mentioned such (despite the "beating" she received from those naughty geldings!)...

I wonder if they went harder against her KNOWING she's weakened, even though that didn't "initiate" their SPAZZ!?

She will bounce back...and all will be well again following the recent "trauma"...especially since she's on antibiotics, likely any superficial wounds they inflicted will not become infected (at least)...Trying to see the upside of the timing of this "thing"...

Are YOU "bouncing back"? Doing okay, considering? Eating/sleeping/etc...? I REALLY hope so chicka!!

Prayers continue for ALL OF YOU GUYS!

B2H. :0)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

New_image said:


> Awww poor Rumor. That kind of sh*t always happens at the most un-opportune moments (not that there is ever a great time...)
> 
> Making the gate hot is a great idea!
> 
> Unless you'd prefer to see the geldings recieve a similar treatment, in which case I can ship Image down for a day. Poor little girl


I told my mom i was going to find a mean stallion to sick on the boys. :evil: Give them a piece of their own medicine.

I will give a thorough update tonight! My mom was freaking out last night because she seemed more swollen and was limping. Well, because she spent a long time in the stall the day before! Duh. I told her not to worry, she is stiff and probably sore and will take time to heal and recover. The swelling was due to stocking up.

She is not limping today and swelling is fairly minimal compared to what we dealt with. 

Ill update more tonight! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

*like* .. grrrr I hate when the like buttons aren't working!


(and . noooooooo ... I'm not stalking this thread .... at all .....)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Like I said above....get a fence charger, a roll of tape, some insulators and door handles and electrify the gate and the top of the fence towards Rumor, on the boy's side. That'll teach them....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We are going to electrify the gates so naughty Nut wont chest bump them anymore.

The vet was out on Monday to check Rumor over and to draw blood for a kidney/liver panel. I have not heard the results yet, but the vet thought she looked wonderful and is really coming around!

Herr hock is still swollen and squishy in areas. I think that's going to take a long time to go down. I'm to continue with my hot towel wraps and poultice's daily.

Like I said in the last post, we nearly had a set back with her swelling up and starting to limp again. But when I got home this morning at 1030 to medicate her, she was doing just fine and the swelling seems the same as it was when she was doing good. So I believe standing in the stall is doing nothing good for her anymore and actually hindering the healing process by making her sore and stock up.

She is on nightly turnout. The naughty horses are in stalls at night, shes turned out. And then we bring her in during the day to get away from the flies, and let the naughty horses out. The flies just hound her, I'm not sure if it's her darker color or what!

Tuesday we gave the last of the IM shots. We got 6 full days of shots. The vet wanted 10, but we just couldn't do it anymore. The shots made her swell up in the areas. She was getting so much medicine. We were having a difficult time rotating areas. And she was beginning to get nasty about them. She stopped coming up to us and would start turning her butt to us in the stall. I finally whopped her on the butt with my lead rope. Turned her around so fast she didn't know what just happened. She didn't do it again though. ;-) 

So we switched to oral pills. When I have time, I just put them in her grain and watch to make sure she doesn't drop any. When we are in a hurry, I soak them in hot water and make a paste, then add baby food or applesauce. Stick it is a syringe and shoot it in her mouth. She's not thrilled but I had a discussion that if she doesn't take it all, we are going back to shots. :lol: I believe the pills are Sulfamethoprim. She gets 10 pills 2x daily.

The vet said that once the swelling goes down, and she in not lame anymore, I can start riding her at a walk. Yes, Yes you heard it. I can ride at a walk! And then progress from there but to take my time bringing her back into work. I'm not in any hurry to get back on her. She needs her time to recover and however long that takes. She is very lazy and only walks around, rarely trots, so I can't even tell if she's lame at a trot as well because she never does it. Not even in the pasture.

I don't have new pictures of the leg yet. My phone was dying tonight, but I will get some more tomorrow. I have a few pictures from the other day, you can see how beat up she got from the naughty horses. You can also see how much weight she has dropped. I put her out on a section of pasture I said I wasn't going to use anymore this year because I replanted it earlier this year and it's looking good, but she needs it. She's getting 8 pounds of Nutrena Senior a day. She doesn't like beet pulp, doesn't like Cool Calories, doesn't like Rice Bran...*Sigh* She always has hay infront of her. Her appetite is good I'm just impatient about getting the weight back on her. 

Chilly comes home from the trainer on Friday, so Rumor will have a friend. Those two get along good and Chilly is so friendly I don't have to worry about her putting a foot wrong with Rumor.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking MUCH better!!!!Good that you'll be putting the monsters in check;-)

She hasn't lost very much weight, tho. That should be back on in no time. A little alfalfa might help. And which senior do you feed, the life design? If not, I'd recommend that. Got my Snipper back to weight fast(pics in my album).
Movement is critical for her now. Helps to get rid of the swelling.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Looking MUCH better!!!!Good that you'll be putting the monsters in check;-)
> 
> She hasn't lost very much weight, tho. That should be back on in no time. A little alfalfa might help. And which senior do you feed, the life design? If not, I'd recommend that. Got my Snipper back to weight fast(pics in my album).
> Movement is critical for her now. Helps to get rid of the swelling.


The hay she gets is 2nd cutting Alfalfa. She gets approximately 30 pounds a day. Sometimes she eats it all, sometimes not. She prefers the grass.

Nutrena LifeDesign Senior is what she is getting. I've been very happy with that as I have a 13 year old hard keeper that has does well on it.

I think it's quite the improvement when you can see the shape of the hock, cannon bone, pastern and fetlock and it's not just all one big blob. :lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, tell me about it....my gelding had a true elephant leg


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

OMGosh! She looks WONDERFUL (and her "mean boy owwies" should heal up in no time!!) The LEG LOOKS AMAZING!

She definitely doesn't look OVERLY thin to me, either...she will most certainly get that small amt of lost weight back on in no time, I imagine...I think it's like a person when they get quite ill and are either home on bedrest or hospitalized...they may have an okay appetite, but are out of their usual "routine", thus food feels lackluster and "unenticing" and can be ignored...they also can feel somewhat mentally cruddy and once they get back to their "life" activities again...everything returns to normal.

I think riding her, as you mentioned your vet okayed, just at the walk, will very likely be what she needs to begin to feel "normal" again, to feel hungrier & more interested in her food, & like she has a "purpose" again! That will be great for both if you I'll bet! :0)

I imagine having her pal back home from training to hang out with will help TONS with everything as well!! So great!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

New pictures from tonight. Sorry about the leftover poultice on her. The clay based stuff does not wash off easily when it's still wet. :-x

She is not really limping at this point in time. But she seems to be sore/stiff. The swelling is about the same. Her hock is still rather swollen, but it's not hot. It does seems to be oozing still. It's soft and squishy in certain areas. I'm still hot toweling to try and draw out any infection or abscess. Her temperature tonight is 100.8. So no more fever. 

She is walking "off"...not as fluid/smoothly as a few days ago when I first turned her out from stall rest. I will give it some time. I'm sure I'll end up with the vet out again for another assessment/plan of action. I stopped giving her bute when the swelling went down and she was moving good, so maybe that's out of her system and she's just showing more pain. I did give her 2 grams bute tonight. And I'm leaving her out in the pasture from now on unless she needs to be stalled. 

I know that these things take time so I'm trying to be patient.

Sorrel is the naughty gelding Nut ignoring me because he's not getting attention.

And, I just had to include one of George because he's just so cute!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking so much better! Keep up the good work!!  P.S. And if patience is a virtue, horse owners _are_ truly saints!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*9/16/12 Update*

Well, lets see. Chilly came home from the trainers. And Rumor is in LOVE. She appears much much happier, less depressed and has a pasture mate! I was nervous putting Chilly in with her, but I unclipped her lead, and she just started grazing while Rumor checked her out. No kicking, no biting, no pinning ears, no squealing...Nothing. I can always count on Chilly to be a good girl.

Chilly trotted around the pasture and Rumor actually trotted after her! It was very lame and very uncoordinated, but still. She has not done it since though.

Rumor has not been stalled in 3 days now. She's out morning and night. She has started limping again, and not bearing as much weight as she previously has been. So, we are getting the vet out Monday or Tuesday to come look at her. The swelling is still in the hock. I'm hoping we can lance it or something to make it go away.

Swelling has not increased...it's decreased above and below the hock, but I feel like we are at a standstill, if not, going backwards since she's using the leg less/seems to be bothered by it more. 

Her temperature is 100.8, reduced swelling, and she's in good spirits otherwise. So it was definitely an infection. But we need to change something or do something different. It's been 2 full weeks since this started. Seems like a lifetime, but I was hoping she'd be progressing even better now. :-(

New pictures. Her bites are all healing well. But they are nasty looking with all the hair missing. Poor thing.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

how cute.. she really did get beat up.. you can tell.. will those marks on her sides go away? or will they be scares??


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She got her butt kicked! In my experience, new hair will grow in and you probably will never be able to tell.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

poor girl.. and yeah I hope so. my gelding.. he is the BOTTOM of the toadum pole or whatever.. some grow back hair some dont.. but for the most park they do.. cant wait till she is back to normal!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So glad Chilly's home! Yeah, those are nasty bites -naughty boys!! No doubt she's getting extra kisses and TLC from you, mom!! Hope all will be back to normal soon


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The bites don't look bad enough to scar. Hopefully that won't be a problem. She sure looks happy with her friend.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy cow, she got the tar beat out of her! Poor lady! Glad she now has a pal who won't do that.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*9/26 Update:*

Unfortunately there has not been much change. Vet was out last week Tuesday to peek at her. She said continue antibiotics, hot towel wraps and lets hope that it breaks open and drains on it's own. Fast forward 8 days, there is NO change. Not getting better. Not getting worse. 

So now we are going to have the vet out to lance it and flush it. This is what we wanted to avoid due to having to flush the hock. We don't want the infection to travel into the joint.

Rumor is content. I have stopped giving her bute. I really hate to give her something she probably doesn't need. My mom complains I'm mean but I don't want her getting bute for an extended period of time. 

Saturday night we had some storms roll though, so I had her and Chilly stalled. The following day I put them out to pasture and Rumor was all full of **** and vinegar. Shaking her head, trotting (extremely lamely) all over, bucking and hopping around. She also took off sprinting at one point, and lost her balance, fell and slid a few feet on her right side. Idiot. *shakes head*

I was hoping to have some better news, but apparently, that's still going to have to wait.

BTW: Her weight is looking really good! She's gained and is looking good. And she is almost healed from the beating she took from the boys. I'm pleased as punch!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

She does look great!
Don't remember, did you have x-rays taken of the hock? Sure is strange that it's still swollen and the hot and cold wrapping doesn't do anything. Sure hope there's nothing wrong in the joint....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> She does look great!
> Don't remember, did you have x-rays taken of the hock? Sure is strange that it's still swollen and the hot and cold wrapping doesn't do anything. Sure hope there's nothing wrong in the joint....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did have XRays done the day after my trainer informed me of what was going on. They were perfect. My vet also went over the XRays again when her leg got HUGE overnight to make sure she didn't miss anything. Nothing is damaged, nothing is broken, nothing is pulled.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Good!...so....maybe there is something stuck in there, a splinter or something....too deep to just pop out......or just liquified tissue from broken down muscle ...you'll find out with the lancing.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe an ultrasound would shed some light on what is going on.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Wishing Rumor a speedy recovery! Hope you find out what's causing all this grief soon. Poor girl


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Sigh*

The vet visit on Friday did not go as I had hoped. I was thinking she would lance it and let it drain. But she wanted to try and get a sample of joint fluid to see how her joint is doing.

She drugged Rumor to within an inch of her life so she'll stay still, LoL. And we got a needle in, and joint fluid out. But, its contaminated with bacteria. So the infection traveled into her joint. *I'm SOOOO disappointed.*

Good news, the fluid is only slightly murky/cloudy. But it's thin, like, watery thin. She said it supposed to be more like sticky syrup consistency.

She took the fluid sample and was going to grow cultures over the weekend and figure out what the bacteria is sensitive to so we can properly flush the joint this weekend. She will need a minimum of 2 flushes. Monday, first thing, she will be calling me with results and to figure out when she is going to come out/me haul to the clinic for the treatment.

She is feeling the fact that Rumor continues to improve, even with the bacteria in the joint, this is a good thing. She is hopeful and keeping her spirits up. She said if this happened to a foal, there would be 1% chance it would be able to make a riding horse. But since Rumor is older and continues to improve daily, she is feeling optimistic. 

The vet wants us to start on Adequan IM injections to help replace/build up joint fluid and get it back to normal ASAP. It's going to cost me $350-$400 for 7 shots! She said we can see how she does with the flushes, Adequan and rest. See what happens, and if we need to, for soundness issues, we can try hock injections. Which I'd prefer not to do. 

The swelling is actually quite minimal now. And she is walking comfortably on it. She trotted up to me when the vet was out and the vet was impressed by how well she was moving on it! Hardly a limp. Still limping, but barely there! Ears were perked forwards and everything.

I'm not giving up on her.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

ClaPorte, so glad to hear of improvement and hope! Nothing is _ever _lost with hope shining overhead - I greatly admire your strength, and feel for you tremendously. I too, would have been happy with a "lance and drain" session, but it seems like this vet really knows her stuff and wants Rumor to be properly treated as much as you do. The very best of luck and extra prayers sent your way! What a good girl Rumor is through all of this! Extra hugs for her tonight


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, I too am following along, with optimistic feelings and fear feelings because I am SUCH A worry wart...but, in complete truthfulness, I ALSO SEE her situation as the vet does.

I believe the continued improvement despite the joint involvement is a GREAT THING, and it allows the scenario to make sense...slow improvement but getting better nonetheless makes it clear that while yes, there IS A deeper site which needs to heal, at least HEALING IS HAPPENING, albeit more slowly than any of us, you and RUMOR, of course, ESPECIALLY, would WANT! :0)

I imagine you will feel so much better with that call in the am telling you of the sort of bug you are dealing with!

Oh, waiting is sooo rough! You are my hero! Hang in there just as you have been...we're all still praying for her (& you!) :0)

BTW: She looks so good in the pics, thanks to her supermom! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Hang in there Miss Rumor!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have some videos of her that I took today showing just how far Rumor has come along over this past month. The results are...amazing, to say the least. From not being able to place weight on the leg, *at all.*, being horribly miserable and grumpy, and in an unbelievable amount of pain. To this...











Looking back through this thread, I am just astonished to see how she was and how she is now. I also went through all the pictures on my computer and my jaw was just on the ground looking at how horribly bad this was, and just how lucky I truly am.

We aren't out of the woods yet. Obviously the leg still bothers her but we are getting there. The vet should be out within an hour or so for our first joint flush. But I can hold my head high and be proud of myself, my mom and Rumor just by watching these videos.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh this is TRULY MIRACULOUS. She looks SO HAPPY! She BARELY looks lame AT ALL! You definitely deserve HUGE PATS ON THE BACK....YOU AND YOUR MOM PROVIDED EXEMPLARY CARE TO HER!! Not to mention that you were smart/lucky enought to choose/have such a great vet as yours has been!
All around such a great example of the outcome anyone would DREAM OF if in the situation Rumor is in. (HUGE GRINS)...I know there is still work to be done, but I believe 100% she will overcome and one day soon this whole situation will be a memory, thank you G-d!! Just goes to show how wonderful things can be when we put our faith in G-d, work HARD towards an outcome, and use our brains. Everything just as you guys did. And your beautiful girl has everything to show for that!!
I'm just so happy for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Holy cow! What an improvement! She's looking much better. I can only imagine how stressful this has been for you and Rumor. Here's to you, CLaPorte for taking such amazing care of your baby! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

BTW, Adequan is good stuff. It will cost around $400 to start up, but should only cost you $50 a month for a single injection every month. It's not too expensive, does wonders on my old boy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great news!

Rumor had a 2nd flush on this past Tuesday. Before flushing, a joint fluid sample was taken. My vet wanted to see where we were on the amount of bacteria that was still there. It came back 100% negative for bacteria. Its all gone! No more joint flushes. She is completely free and clear.

On a side note, Rumor cut her other leg. I swear we are gonna kill this poor horse. LoL. That cut in infected and oozing some gooey yellow stuff. We wont stop oral antibiotics until that is cleared up. Shes actually more sore on that leg then anything. 

Hock is still swollen but that is probably due to the excessive amount of fluid we pushed into her. She will have to absorb it on her own in good time. She doesnt mind you touching that leg anymore. Seems like the pain has pretty much gone away. 

I gave the first Pentosan injection. We decided to hold off on Adequan for a few months and give her the Pentosan. It seems to fit her needs better as a medication. And its wayyyy cheaper. My vet charged me $19 for a shot. Adequan was $42 per shot and from the reviews ive read and research ive done, Pentosan seems like an overall better product. 

Im just so happy! Will have new pictures of my girl posted soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You need to get some bubble wrap........;-)


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

We all have that one horse that is always injured, hurt, sick.. lol right?

Glad to see she is doing so much better. Any idea how she got the bacteria in her hawk?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> You need to get some bubble wrap........


Do I ever! And a hefty horse insurance plan! :lol:



> Any idea how she got the bacteria in her hawk?


Absolutely no idea. There was so much swelling and blood surrounding her hock initially, we assumed she had some major trauma with the amount of blood involved. (Getting kicked or something) But that doesn't really explain much. There was a scrape just above her hock on the inside of her leg, where the swelling had originally started. But there was no gash or blood involved. Just hair missing, nothing else. And it had been there for about 7 days before my trainer called me saying she was lame. :? It was super weird. I've read that they can develop an infection just from a simple bug bite. It's really scary actually. :-(

Just look at my beautiful girl!!! And the swelling looks super minimal now!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a pony that developed an abscess the size of a basketball from a spider bite. She lived, but that was a long, drawn out problem.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I started reading this, and I didn't want to go through EVERY page just to say this. Though be careful about giving bute like that. Bute is an anti-progesterone. It can cause issues if given too much. Though on a side note, I'm glad she will be alright.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I had a pony that developed an abscess the size of a basketball from a spider bite. She lived, but that was a long, drawn out problem.


Brown recluse? Yeah, they're nasty from what I've seen. My dad was bitten by the Australian version, the white-tailed spider. He developed necrosis on his finger and it returns regularly and he has to have a course of antibiotics. Now the necrosis is almost permanent and is spreading, which is a real worry because he's an artist and needs his hands. There have been heaps of inconclusive studies about the white-tailed spider but I know what I saw with my dad. Anyway, to cut a long story short, bites from insects and spiders can introduce some really nasty bacteria! :evil:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, brown recluse. They cause tremendous local damage and tissue destruction due to their toxin and they are full of bacteria. I had to flush that hideous wound several times a day for weeks.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I started reading this, and I didn't want to go through EVERY page just to say this. Though be careful about giving bute like that. Bute is an anti-progesterone. It can cause issues if given too much. Though on a side note, I'm glad she will be alright.


Yes absolutely. There are multiple times in this thread that ive posted how wary i am about the amount of bute. I have stopped giving it to her now. For one, shes sick to death of meds, and 2, i really hate giving bute unless absolutely necessary, which i feel it no longer is. Thankfully! 

Bug/Spider bites are disgustingly scary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mystery has been solved.

Rumor was punctured with something. How do i know this? XRays taken today reveal a puncture wound TO THE FLIPPING BONE!!!

And, the infection is IN THE BONE NOW. Chances are, the infection was never in the joint, but in the bone, and basically...oozing into the joint.

The infection is not going to go away. Itll keep coming back over and over until she has surgery to remove the infected chunk of bone.

My vet has forwarded Rumors XRays to 3 other vets, including Michigan State University. We are awaiting on answers regarding if she will be able to be ridden and competed on after surgery. If she cannot and/or the infection is too deep/severe, im having her put down. I cant have her be in an intense state of pain for the rest of her life and im not willing to spend thousands of dollars on a pasture pet. I already have $4000+ wrapped up in her. Nor will i sell/give her away and not know where she will end up in the future. Its the most responsible thing to ease her suffering and give her her dignity.

My hope has dwindled down to nothing and i feel myself giving up. 

Theres a good chance, these next few days will be my last with my her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, ClaPorte! I'm so, so sorry to hear. At the bare minimum, at least you finally know the cause. It would be a very hard call to make due to finances/vet bills, etc. No one here would ever blame your decision, seeing how hard you've worked for Rumor. Maybe a miracle yet, who knows? Best wishes and prayers going out during this trying time.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would sure talk to the experts because it is possible that they can make her better and you've come so far already. I know that you will make the best decision based on what you learn from the vets you are referred to.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

OMG! I am so sorry to hear that, CLaPorte! I will keep you and Rumor in my prayers. Keep us posted...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Absolutely Celeste. Im eagerly awaiting to hear from my vet/the other vets. I want their honest to God opinion on what i should do and i will take it from there. Ultimately this is my choice. My mom and i are on the same page regarding what we need to do, and what will happen if it comes to that. 

Seems like such a shame after 5 weeks of antibiotics 2 times a day...getting up at 2am to medicate her before going to work at 4am, hot towel wraps, pumping her full of supplements, all the vet appointments. All the time, money, energy and tears ive put into her recovery just to keep getting beat down time and time again. No one can ever say i didnt do my damnest to help Rumor get back up to par.

I am more attached to Rumor, who ive only had for 11 weeks then i am to my other mare Chilly who ive had for 11 years. And many of you know how much i love her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. We all on here know how hard you've worked and how great of an owner you've been to her. Even if she is not able to get better, you'll know she was with a loving owner in the best of care for her last few weeks. I sure do hope that there's a miracle, though, to make her ridable again for you. Stay strong!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. 
Went and searched a bit, tho.
You maybe have found it already, if not, read and ask your vet about this "implant" antibiotic. Article is from 2006, highly possible that it's on the market now.

The Horse | Bad to the Bone


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Sent you a message on Facebook, 

I am so sorry Chelsea. The odds!? I wish you and Rumor all the best. Hopefully there is something that can be done, we all know that you have been doing everything you can. (HUG)


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no Chelsea! I am so very sorry, I want to write out this long post telling you I'm sorry but I know it doesn't fix anything so just know I'm thinking about y'all and hoping the best, I hate those decisions but you know what's best for both of you.. hugs!! You can message or text me whenever! My number is on my Facebook.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone.

After a restless night, a ton of research today and spending the day out in the pasture with her, not only do i have a splitting migraine, but i have a little bit of hope. I decided to spoil my girls some and let them into a section of pasture with decent grass for this time of year. 

Chilly took off trotting, Rumor took off at a ground covering decently unlame trot. And she out trotted Chilly with ease and ears pricked forward. The first smile ive had since this news broke out on my face.

If she is walking and trotting like this right now, with only signs of slight lameness to an experts eye, then whos to say she cant improve even more with the technology we have today.

Im not ready to let her go yet. I have to keep trying. Im just hoping the price is right. *Eeeekkkk*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

"LIKE" doesn't quite cut it.....SUUUUPERLIKE
Did you find anything about these implants the " thehorse" article talked about?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried researching the implant and couldn't find much other then that article. I'm still working on it. But, I'm definitely going to bring it up with my vet and the others once I hear back from someone. Should be tomorrow or maybe Saturday. My vet is really great. I can't believe some of the stuff that she has done for me.

Tonight when I went to catch Rumor and Chilly for her meds and feeding. Chilly came running up to me as I was climbing through the fence. I was looking at the ground...Next thing I knew, Rumor was sprinting and then did a sliding stop at the gate. My shocked expression and jaw on the ground must have spooked her because when I tried catching her, she bolted!

The brat took off racing around the pasture...when it's muddy no less...and was bucking and kicking out, shaking her head and having a good ol' jolly time. I reeled my jaw up just to have it drop on the ground again. LoL. She even reared, full up rear. I haven't seen her do that...EVER!

My mom looks at me and says "Whatever it takes, we need to try. Even getting her onto the operating room table and if it's too severe, end it there. But she has a lot of heart and fight left in her and we owe it to her." 

This is why I love my mom.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, agree;-)
If a horse has that much joy of life of course you need to try.

For the implants ....I think it says in the article which vetschool/university was trying it. If you contact them directly?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

....


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hoping you hear some good news on the procedure. you have tried so much & gotten her this far.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

SUCH A ROLLERCOASTER you guys have been on, & you are still hangin' in there! I can continue to offer my hope and prayer and faith...let me add HUGE heaps of respect for you and your mom...you guys are two REALLY COOL ladies! You know enough to always make well-considered/balanced choices and that isn't easy...caring for/loving your horse enough to give her the time/medical support to sort her issues out if there is going to be hope; while keeping the level heads to know if things have gone too far, and the most difficult choices must be made...You will know the answer...I just think that if I was a horse, there is just about no one I'd want in charge of my care more than you guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Love the videos...that is one happy looking mare...she gives her little "kick out" to her buddy as she goes by, plus the quick turn-stops! She's sure seeming to be enjoying herself there...just as I think you said the other day..."being a horse!" ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Those are just beautiful videos. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the prayers and hope sent our way. 

My mom is hauling Rumor to a Dr Irving out of Homer, Mi (near Indiana) tomorrow for a 2nd opinion/more thorough examination. If she has to have surgery, Dr Irving is our first option. MSU is our 2nd. It's about a 2 hour haul for us but this guy is supposed to be the best of the best when it comes to lameness/leg issues. Our main vet has referred us and sent all of our records over. I'm creating a file of pictures and what we've been though since the beginning for my mom to take with her. I unfortunately have to work. Blah! So I can't go! 

My best friend is going to go on the road trip with my mom. She knows the way and just recently had her mare worked on by Dr Irving as well. 

Crossing my fingers that something good comes out of the visit! I'll keep ya'll updated!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

There should be carers leave for horse owners! Hope Dr Irving can fix up Rumor, I can't imagine how worried you must be. Oh, and your mum is awesome - horse owner mum of the year!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Best of luck to you and huge hugs! You are a fantastic owner and I hope this turns out for the best. So nice to hear that she's happy and frisky, seems like she won't let this drag her down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Hoping all goes well! Rumor is lucky to have you and your mom taking care of her!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

2nd opinion is in.

No bone infection. Looks like she has a pretty severe onset of artiritis. Doesnt appear that the arthritis is in the joint, but above it. Which again, is a best case senerio type of deal. 

Dr Irving said that she will ride again, but she is probably going to be limited to a trail horse. Although its a wait and see thing if she'll be able to run barrels. Its not looking good though. She'll be perfectly sound for breeding. 

He wants me to wait 6 months before riding her. Her joint is almost fused he said, and once its completely fused, her pain should diminish. 

She does have jagged marks on this section of bone. He sent the XRays to the surgeon to see if its something we need to operate on and smooth out. This is probably what we will do but he said he wanted another opinion on if its time to do that or not.

I can stop the antibiotics. He feels the infection is gone. He gave me another pain reliever besides bute that is gentlier on the stomach. And im to continue Pentosan injections. (Similar to Adequan)

Im pleased, but im disappointed at the same time. This mare was supposed to be THE mare that'll get me to the top. 

The only thing she has going for her is her great pedigree for being a broodmare. But i like to see horses that DO something before they are bred.

Ill probably hear from the surgeon by Friday (im hoping)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

A lot of info! A mixed picture with emphasis on the positive for sure...so glad she was seen there...I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the long-run!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

New pictures 10/24/12.

It was 70+ degrees here today! And I got out of work early so...This was my LAST day to give a bath before...snow...comes. Ugh! And Rumor is SUCH a dirtball. I swear she finds mudholes to lay in. She didn't get the memo that she's a horse, not a pig.

Her leg is looking. AH-MAZING! :lol: Like, tremendous! I'm super stoked about it! And she so SOOOOO full of life and being a Royal *B*. <--- Emphasis on the capital B.

She is very stuck on Chilly, take Chilly away, and she's panicking. Take Rumor away, and she's a PITA to where I resort to a chain on her. (Not something I'm proud of) She's just full of it lately. So I know what's in store for us! Lots of away from Chilly time! :shock: Funny thing is, you get here away from the property, and she is an ANGEL. Completely different horse...With a brain. At home, she must forget it in her stall or something.

Also, looks like the cut on her other leg has developed quite a supply of proud flesh. Again, not something I've ever had to deal with. Dr Irving mentioned there was a food spice I can put on it that'll help eat away at the flesh. But I need to call him and figure out what that was. So any other tips or whatever would be appreciated. It's gross looking.

She has lost quite a bit of muscle tone to the back left side of her hip unfortunately. She's a 2/5 on the lameness scale. But we are hoping that with time, she'll start moving better (Which she already is!) and redevelop that muscle that has atrophied. She also has lost muscle along her topline since she hasn't been being worked. But I think she still looks pretty darn good.

We also recently added this wood fence section up by the barn for when Chilly foals. I can keep the foal in a safe and secure area. And I'm loving how good it looks! We've done a TON of work out there and it's all finally coming together. A few finishing details and we'll be good to go. My girls look so good next to this fence. ;-)


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

That's great news! Glad Rumor is feeling better! I think your vet was talking about meat tenderizer for the proud flesh, that will help dissolve the tissue.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Meat Tenderizer. Thats so gross. Ill never look at it the same again. :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, meat tenderizer helps-never used it myself but have heard of it working well. So, a mix of good/bad news, but at least nobody saying to put her down-which should be a relief. Hope this brings you some peace of mind although your dreams were in a different direction. A hug & kind thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*January 1st, 2013 Update:*

Rumor is doing well. She is moving wonderful, I don't notice any sort of limp. I think she is finally comfortable! All 4 of my horses are getting along and Rumor is no longer on the bottom of the pecking order! She is above Jasper (thankfully) and pins her ears and will pop her booty up at him during feeding time. Chilly, Nut and Rumor all seem to be on even ground during feeding time as they will eat out of the same hay piles.

I recently got Back On Track Ceramic Magnetic Hock Wraps for Rumor and have been using them for 3-5 hours a day. She seems to enjoy them. Was a little bit tender when I took them off the first few times but they said that is to be expected due to the increased blood flow. I haven't been using them to notice and real results yet, but like I said, she is no longer limping...At all. :lol:

She gets Nutrena LifeDesign Senior grain, MSM, Corti-Flex during feeding. And is given her IM Pentosan injection every 2 weeks.

I've finally gotten her back to a great weight! Tonight she is at 1100 pounds. I'd like to get her a little heavier (muscle tone wise) but she is looking really good.

She is Miss-Judy-Attitudey as well.  Full of **** and vinegar. I LOVE seeing her like that! She is still respectful during handling, I won't allow anything less then great manners, but boy it's great to see her thriving...Finally.

Pictures are from 2 days ago. Her leg looks better now then is did on the 2nd day of her injury. (When I went out to investigate what happened)

But...Unfortunately, tonight when I went out to give her shot, her hock looked more swollen, and feeling her leg, I can feel edema going down her leg to the hoof. At this point in time, i'm not tooooo concerned. Her swelling comes and goes, lately it's been gone but we still aren't done dealing with this. We never will be.

With it being so cold out now, her arthritis is bound to have flares ups. Thing is, she is not in ANY discomfort. And when feeling this leg, she was not tender and there was no heat what-so-ever. When comparing her 2 back legs, she had more of an attitude with me touching her "good" leg, compared to this "bad" leg. *shrugs shoulders* She also seems to swell more when she is due for her shot. And since I gave it tonight, I expect to see her back to normal by tomorrow. (Seriously, Pentosan is my MIRACLE drug)

Still waiting until April to haul her for more XRays to see how her healing and 6 months of rest and our treatment have gone. Good thing it's January, because I'm eager to start riding her!

4th Picture is her "good" leg, for a comparison.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing so well! My guy also has magnetic hock boots now and he is on Pentosan shots and MSM, which help tremendously. Even if there are still flare-ups with cold or being due for a shot, all the little things help! Thanks for the update


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Like I expected, her leg is back to normal today. The swelling that was there yesterday, is completely gone and she is just a tad swollen where her injury originally occurred.

I'm glad to see that others are using Pentosan and at least giving it a try. I'm going to use it on my other mare Chilly once she foals, and baby is weaned. She just always seems "stiff" and "off" in her hindend. She's been seen by multiples vets, xrays done and chiropractic work done (although she is not bad at all my chiropractor says) so maybe this stuff will work for her too!

Also, I'm contacting my chiropractor to schedule an appointment to have Rumor looked at. The way she drug her leg for so long, and had the muscle atrophy on that side on her hip, I wonder if she might have tweeked something out of whack. So, it certainly can't hurt to have an evaluation done.

2 weeks ago, my farrier was out. Rumor did very good standing still for him this time. She was a lot more comfortable and her flexion was improved! She only got a little bit of an attitude while standing on her bad leg, and he was filing her good side. Not sure if it really bothered her or she just wanted to be a brat. She is wearing her hooves down funky in the back. I asked if he felt when I started riding her, if I should put a full set of shoes on her to help prevent the wear. He said it'd probably be a good idea, but we will reevaluate once her XRays are done in April so I know for sure I can ride her.

If I can't ride her...There's a good chance I'll be breeding her.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rumor's first ride! 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/rumors-first-ride-after-injury-155834/#post1929322
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rumor was hauled to the lameness specialist vet yesterday to get an updated XRay to see where we are in the healing process.

It's been over 7 months since the initial injury. :shock:

I was literally sick to my stomach walking in there with her and waiting for the XRays to be developed.

And...........*drumroll please!*..............Rumor is **** near 100%!!!

After everything that she has been through she has come out ontop. We got the absolute best news that you possibly could have. Even the vet could not believe it. 

We had less then a 20% chance of her making this type of recovery. The infection ate away some of the bone and there were rough, jagged edges. The new XRays showed completely remodeled bone, SMOOTH and in perfect thick condition, as if she was NEVER INJURED. :shock: The vet said it was more probable that the bone would have taken a "honeycomb" effect, making the bone weak and sharp and possibly requiring surgery to smooth it out.

Dr Irving said there was a tiny bit of arthritis that set in, but nothing terrible.

I just cannot believe it! Like, canNOT believe it. 

He said back in October to write her off as a barrel horse. Yesterday, he said put her back into training very slowly and see how she does. He said there is nothing on the XRays to indicate her not being able to perform, but we won't know for sure until we try and see how it goes.

She does have some loss of flexion in that leg, but, he said she will regain that as she is worked. Long trotting and stretching of the leg will help to regain what she has lost muscle wise. 

With the warmer weather we've had, she has had no swelling with this hock.

Once the rain goes away and the ground is better, I'm jumping on her and taking full advantage of being able to ride again!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

That's GREAT news...


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful news!! Congratulations! 

Oh, and I love those pony jammy's! A ZebraTiger, who knew?!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That IS wonderful news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

thank you.

it really makes me think back to the times where i was going to put her to sleep, but just couldnt. there was something telling me to hold off. i knew there was a reason. but it didnt make me feel any better to watch her struggle and limp for months on end. it was heartbreaking.

i hope someone going through this same situation sumbles across this thread and it gives them hope. there were soooo many ups and downs. just when we were on the right track, something else went wrong. then something else. one step forward, 5 steps back it felt like. i did so much research but we had so many different problems pop up, it was just silly.

its been so worth it though. she is a tremendous mare and im very proud of her. the first time i am able to ride her into an arena and ride through the pattern, i have a feeling im going to be a big baby and cry. lol. itll be even better when we are able to lope a complete pattern.

sigh...big big dreams. :razz:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> the first time i am able to ride her into an arena and ride through the pattern, i have a feeling im going to be a big baby and cry.


^^^ This made me tear up. I am so happy for you both!!!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, such great news. She's such a beautiful mare and I'm so excited to hear of her progress now that she's been approved for riding.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

This is so wonderful to read yay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Just read the whole thread and thrilled to read a happy ending to this one.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> ithe first time i am able to ride her into an arena and ride through the pattern, i have a feeling im going to be a big baby and cry. l :razz:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just pack a handkerchief.
I'm SOO happy for you!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Wonderful wonderful news.......love the zebra tiger, too;-)
Take it easy with bringing her back into work, she might need a year ti get her full bone strength back. Slow, but steady


----------

